# meca 3x event Columbus, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

*meca 3x event october 2nd Columbus, OH*

what: Meca 2011 Ohio State Finals 3x event
when: October 2nd 9am - 5pm
where: Sound Investment EAST 4423 Main st. Columbus, Oh 43213
who: YOU!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

a month away!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY!!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Not alot of movement in this thread eh?


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not very popular i guess 

none of my show threads get any replies


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be in Toledo that weekend. It would be awesome if I could get away that day to come check out some cars. But I have family coming in from the west coast just too see me so it probably won't happen. I would like to attend a car audio show soon so I can get some tips on my system.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I wish I lived closer... 

I was just east of Columbus at National Trail Raceway doing IFO (winning Best Subaru)

Alas, it's a 6hr drive...:blush:


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I wish I lived closer...
> 
> I was just east of Columbus at National Trail Raceway doing IFO (winning Best Subaru)
> 
> Alas, it's a 6hr drive...:blush:


i took a youtube vid of that event, ur car might be in it


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

it goes down TOMORROW


----------

